# Would You Go????



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

We're at our first 'cross roads' involving pending weather. We live south Texas. If you're watching national weather, you've probably heard that there's a hurricane in the Gulf. While we are nowhere near where it's going to make landfall, we are in the path of probable rain bands that will last a few days.

We have reservations to camp this weekend, not far from home. Knowing that there's a good possibility that we (DH and two teenage sons) might have to spend the entire weekend inside the camper, we're considering canceling our reservations and just staying home. The campground we were going to is next to a golf course and the boys were hoping to golf all weekend.

IF YOU KNOW IT'S GOING TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND, DO YOU CANCEL YOUR RESERVATIONS? I'm just wondering...........


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

If it was me, I'd go. But then again I am a nut. I love all kinds of weather. (especially winter) And being from the Great Lakes region, I don't get to see Hurricanes. I say go. As long as your not going to be in any kind of danger of course. At least you'll know for sure if your camper has a leak.







Bring a bunch of games and movies.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

How far is not far from home? I say go. You can always leave early. If you have to stay in the camper most of the time, it will just bring you closer together as a family.









If you stay at home it sounds like it is going to rain there as well so you have nothing to lose as long as it is safe.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I would go!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree...go for it!! To me, a day away camping in the rain is better then a day at home in the rain! Good Luck!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We stay home if the weather looks bad.

We used to go out if the weather was bad but it's not much fun packing up wet gear and then unpacking it all to dry it out when we get home. We prefer to inside at home in the rain, there's a lot more space than in the trailer : )

Mike


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

We love camping in any kinda of weather. We just find other things to do, it's kinda fun being forced to be creative, we get back to things like card games (normally dont play enough of these) and have a blast. Cook fun things in the camper, make all kinda of crazy stuff on the stove (mostly with melted chocolate). Check out the library for some movies you've never seen, some you normally dont watch like the classic's.

Just an idea...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For us it depends on the camping. A local trip to our seasonal site.... I'll pass on depending on weather.

A bigger trip to a real destination.... I'll go.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If we didn't camp in the rain we would not camp until July. I say go for it.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Lacy286 said:


> We're at our first 'cross roads' involving pending weather. We live south Texas. If you're watching national weather, you've probably heard that there's a hurricane in the Gulf. While we are nowhere near where it's going to make landfall, we are in the path of probable rain bands that will last a few days.
> 
> We have reservations to camp this weekend, not far from home. Knowing that there's a good possibility that we (DH and two teenage sons) might have to spend the entire weekend inside the camper, we're considering canceling our reservations and just staying home. The campground we were going to is next to a golf course and the boys were hoping to golf all weekend.
> 
> IF YOU KNOW IT'S GOING TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND, DO YOU CANCEL YOUR RESERVATIONS? I'm just wondering...........


One word----GO------- Some of the best times we've had have been rainy weekends camping. Have fun!!!

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

For Washington State Parks:_

If you cancel a reservation seven or fewer days prior to your scheduled arrival date, you pay for two nights._

I've paid for it, might as well use it.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We would definitely go. Of course we often get rain in the summer so it would be nothing new. We don't get the hurricanes but we often get very strong wind and rain. GO GO GO!!!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

I would go, rain hitting the camper roof is like rain on a tin roof some of the best sleeping noise







if you stay home what do you do?? all go to different rooms?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

GO!!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm.... I think we have a consensus?....







Great minds do think alike!


----------

